# Reg Force to CIC



## bigcletus (15 Mar 2014)

I'm looking for some info on CIC.  I've recently released ( 6 months ago),  and might like to transfer to CIC for a few years....

Is there any CIC officers on here who can provide me with general knowledge ??

I'd prefer we do it thru PM or email


Thanks


----------



## my72jeep (15 Mar 2014)

CIC 20+ years reserve a few more.
ask away Ill try to answer


----------



## bigcletus (15 Mar 2014)

can I pm you ??


----------



## my72jeep (15 Mar 2014)

Yes


----------



## Journeyman (16 Mar 2014)

bigcletus said:
			
		

> can I pm you ??


If you discuss in the open, others will learn rather than having to create a new thread to say "hey, does anyone know..."


----------



## shootemup604 (18 Mar 2014)

Consider a transfer to COATS subcomponent instead of the CIC branch if you are interested in maintaining your current elemental/branch/regimental identity and rank, etc.


----------



## TCM621 (18 Mar 2014)

COATS?


----------



## brihard (19 Mar 2014)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> COATS?



COATS is a subcomponent of the primary reserve. CIC is a trade that exists uniquely withint he COATS subcomponent. COATS was stood up a few years back to allow for pers of other trades/ranks to work with the cadet organization without having to remuster, and to allow necessary trades to get posted in and out of units supporting the cadet organization.

EG- a PRes armoured WO is relocated by his civilian employer to a town that has no PRes presence (PRescence? That should be a word). There is, however, a cadet corps. That WO can do a subcomponent transfer (or even potentially a simple attachment) to COATS, and stays the same rank and trade whilst working with the cadets. When three or four years down the road that individual moves again and now are back where there's a reserve unit, they needn't go to thr trouble of relinquishing commission from CIC, and go through the massive ass-pain of trying to get their old rank and trade back.

Make sense?


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Mar 2014)

Also COATS is where the admin/log side of Cadets is.  Not sure how many what type of positions, but there are a few out there.  At 4900 Yonge Street, they (RCSU-C) were on the 6th floor, dealt with quite a number of people there,  when I was working at the recruiting center on the first floor.


----------



## shootemup604 (19 Mar 2014)

Good point.  Due to the recent changes WRT annuitants, various log/admin NCO cl B positions have been popping up across the country for someone looking for a nice easy sunset posting.  There are also many opportunities for junior officers as the CIC can use the RegF/PRes skills you may bring.  I wish everyone was aware of this, especially those who have had to release due to circumstances beyond their control (injuries, etc), as it is a way to stay in, even if it is cl A or cl B days. 

The only limitation about transferring to COATS is you cannot be promoted, other than WSE for summer training or other opportunities.  So if you don't want to be a private (or paid as a private) for ever, this may not be the best route.  Senior officers may be able to transfer, but may not always be able to find a paid position somewhere, and will probably be encouraged to re-badge CIC, take a reduction in rank (to Capt), and wait/compete for a senior officer gig.


----------

